# DISCUSS: Unknown Skylines



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi my friends! I think we all agree that when it comes to skylines, most of us here on SSC are well-educated connoisseurs. However, every once in a while I see a skyline that leaves me puzzled because I have no idea of what city it belongs to. I have been surprised in many cases as I have discovered skylines and cities that I did not know exist. 

So I have created this thread to showcase and discuss pictures of skylines that we have no idea where they are located. I usually come upon a few of these as I browse through pictures online to share here on SSC.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

I'll start with this one. I have no idea where this skyline is located. Either it is not a well known city or it is just a rare angle. Any ideas?


DSC_1321 by eericbirdd, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

that is Bellevue in Washington State, a satellite city/ suburb of Seattle.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

That is Essen, but I'm sure you know that already.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

^^


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

I did not know that was Essen. Quite an unknown skyline if you ask me!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Hudson11 said:


> that is Bellevue in Washington State, a satellite city/ suburb of Seattle.


Thank you Hudson. It's quite built up for a suburb! Seattle-Bellevue must be like an Atlanta-Buckhead situation for what I gather then.


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Here is another unknown skyline to me. Any guesses?


_DSF0081 by Shit'n Chen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DSCF1574 by wetcrow, on Flickr


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

^^
this is lisbon


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

la_parca said:


> ^^
> this is lisbon


Thanks! I had never seen this part of Lisbon. Is this near the city center?


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_5538 by Joanne+s, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

REVELADA-6350 by Joel Miyashiro, on Flickr


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

^^
Osaka, Japan


----------



## jediwarrior67 (Mar 29, 2013)

Faisal Shourov, the skyline on your picture is Dhaka.


----------



## jediwarrior67 (Mar 29, 2013)

JuanPaulo => Your picture from the 1st April is certainly in Canada, I think in Toronto or Mississauga.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Thank you Jediwarrior! Here is another unknown skyline. Looks like China.


IMG_5072 by Another Photograph, on Flickr


----------



## Terminator2014 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes It is China, I can see a government building. Maybe a small tourism city in the Southern China


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like Zhuhai, China


----------



## ricardox86 (Feb 11, 2009)

Great Toronto!!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DSC09936 by rose--7, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunset and Building's silhouettes of a city by tawatchaiprakobkit, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

The Modern Heritage by Mac Choo, on Flickr


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

JuanPaulo said:


> I did not know that was Essen. Quite an unknown skyline if you ask me!


to be fair there are some okay looking buidings, but only one really nice one as the tallest and that only gets to its 162m height by a huge spire. As a skyline it should not really be rated that high, so it is okay to be rather unknown I guess.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

20150424-20150424-P1090697 by gilescambray, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Pentacon 50mm f1.8 by c22717a, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

01 by asir2013, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by Andrew.O, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

JuanPaulo said:


> 01 by asir2013, on Flickr


seems like it could be Manila or Bangkok


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

That's *Taichung (Chinese: 台中)*, the 3rd largest city in Taiwan (ROC)

It looks very Chinese to me, nothing like thai or Philippine pls.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

the foreground indeed looks very Chinese, I was focusing my attention on the skyscrapers.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

JuanPaulo said:


> Untitled by Andrew.O, on Flickr


Looks like somewhere in Canada


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Somewhere in China


IMG_0587-Edit-Edit-Edit by Dimitri, on Flickr


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

^^ Tianjin, China


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Somewhere in China, I presume...


Untitled by will zhang, on Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

^ Wuhan, China


----------



## KavirajG (Apr 5, 2011)

Interestingly, some of those unknown Chinese skylines are bigger than many of the famous ones! :lol:


----------



## GIGIGAGA (Nov 22, 2011)

People only know Bj Sh Sz Gz Hk


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DSC_6561 by Taimas Ast, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Dayton Ohio, USA* you may have heard about it, but could you recognize the skyline? 


2012-10-07 Woodland Cemetery Dayton Ohio IMG_0649 Dayton skyline by Lisa Pasquinelli Rickey, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hudson11 said:


> *Dayton Ohio, USA* you may have heard about it, but could you recognize the skyline?


yea lol


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ I would not have recognized that skyline either :nuts:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Suzhou


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

JuanPaulo said:


> DSC_6561 by Taimas Ast, on Flickr


*Astana, Kazakhstan capital since 1997*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Anybody can guess?


DSC02399-1 by WINWIN6290, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ Bogota?


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

Somewhere in Japan?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

It's Fukuoka (福岡市), Japan


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

This picture was posted on the first page of this thread and was never answered. It is on the outskirts of *Taipei*.



JuanPaulo said:


> Here is another unknown skyline to me. Any guesses?
> 
> 
> _DSF0081 by Shit'n Chen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by Antonio A. N. Neto, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

^^Balneario Camboriu, Brazil


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Thank you, Spidey! I did not recognize it from this angle (without the ocean view) :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Argentina:* skylines of Rosario, taken from the landing


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


From the Landing at Rosario:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Richmond, Virginia, United States:*


Hudson11 said:


> *Richmond, VA*
> 
> 
> Richmond Skyline by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Kelowna, BC*


kelowna skyline by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

*Kisumu- Kenya*​
A key lake town in Kenya's lake victoria shores








source​


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zaozhuang (Shandong), China*









https://nimg.ws.126.net/?url=http:/...thumbnail=1000x2147483647&quality=80&type=jpg









https://p9.itc.cn/images01/20211009/7352bae8580949ca977d828b428d777c.jpeg









https://wx1.sinaimg.cn/large/005XRRvVly4gueqwzbyx4j60u00gw0vf02.jpg









https://mms0.baidu.com/it/u=259319031,2036229793&fm=253&app=120&f.jpeg









https://imagepphcloud.thepaper.cn/pph/image/188/852/873.jpg


----------

